# Pike Island!!!



## Rivarat (Sep 15, 2011)

Has anyone been fishing down at Pike? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm off 3 days this week...will call and let you know what day(s)I'm goin!! Guarantee you, not sittin' in this house all those days....AGAIN!!!


----------



## maxwmx (Nov 23, 2011)

I'am planning on going to pike island either sunday or monday, if weather and water level
are good. Will post results. Thanks for the hydrograph link snake 69, very useful.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Sure thing. I check it several times a day to see what is happening. Is it rising or receding....gives me a clue for the weekend!


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

If I come down 70 fromWashington On 70 where do I get off and how do I get to the lock to fish below the dam?


----------



## CES (Nov 24, 2006)

Get off in Bridgeport Ohio.
Take 7 North about 4 or 5 miles get off the Picoma exit.
Turn left toward the river.
Then turn left toward dam.
Parking at dam.

Chuck


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

CES said:


> Get off in Bridgeport Ohio.
> Take 7 North about 4 or 5 miles get off the Picoma exit.
> Turn left toward the river.
> Then turn left toward dam.
> ...


Thank you very much.Have a nice hoiday.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Fished it most of today with very little in the way of results....5 small sauger. On the other hand, a few members from here had the end of the pier and for awhile, that seemed to be where they were.They pulled in 3-4 nice eyes...maybe 20-23". The rest of the area we usually fish was *full *of floating debris and very little success in that area. Oh well, will try NC tomorrow!!! Good to have met & fished with you Keepinitreel and Leadcorebean!


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Yeah it was slow, but definately alot of fun. I saw NC from the highway and it looked fast. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

Fishing was tough last weekend but we managed some of these...


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

Well Fellas Im Coming back from Texas to My Home Town For Some River Walleye Action , I will be on the Water Next Wed With Boat and Im sure i got an open Seat Cuz my Buddies would rather Hunt then Fish But Im Coming to do Both ... Keep Checking for my Post about an Open seat i may have....


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

Well We Picked it up on Tuesday in Indiana Now got it tag on Wed and ready for the river This weekend ..All my Buds are deer Hunting i will be on the river PM Me If ya wanna Split Cost Fuel Bait


----------

